# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  VL - Pronatalitetna figa u džepu

## Mukica

> http://www.vecernji.hr/home/kolumne/1217308/index.do 
> 
> Kolumne 
> 
> 
> 04.07.2007 15:55 
> 
> U POVODU 
> *Pronatalitetna figa u džepu* 
> ...

----------


## leonisa

bravo!!!!  :Klap:

----------


## Ena

Bravo za sutora kolumne!!  :Klap:  
Sram ih bilo!

----------


## BHany

To   :Smile:   !
Baš mi je drago da se realizira barem poneki tekst "s duhom"na ovu temu, koji u par teza daje realnu sliku o svemu.

----------


## Ena

sutora=*autora*

----------


## momze

odlican tekst, bravo!   :Smile:

----------


## Fae

Svaka čast autoru...!!!:D 

Kad bi ih barem bilo više ovakvih: i autora i članaka...

----------


## Romana

Bravo! :D

----------

